# Humble Abodes



## Beesrfun (Sep 13, 2010)

Just wanted let everyone know that I picked up some frames and hive bodies from Humble Abodes in Windsor Maine today. Wow I was very impressed with their operation great people. Quality was superb. I will certainly be making more purchases.


----------

